# POD Books of Classic Reformed works



## gkterry (Jun 14, 2013)

Has anyone had any experience with print-on-demand titles of classic Reformed works? I am interested in some books that may not be obtainable any other way (I would prefer a hard copy). Even if these are reprints of facsimile editions I am OK with that as long as the print quality is reasonably decent.

Thanks for any opinions,

Added: If you have experience with any that are decent quality from what source did you get them or what brand are they, or some other identifying marker.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jun 14, 2013)

I have not, but will be watching this thread with interest (having only recently become aware of the existence of POD books).


----------



## gkterry (Jun 21, 2013)

After further educating myself, I discovered that the POD market is much broader than I had realized. There are some PB members who have published very nice, high quality books via POD. I feel I must apologize to them in case they may have been offended. I was unaware of that and obviously not referring to those type of POD books.

The POD books to which I was referring are the EEBO facsimile reprints like are for sale at Amazon and other online booksellers. Facsimile reprints are not objectionable to me as long as they are of readable quality. Are these reprints on average decent enough quality to read?


----------

